# Gin



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I have to pass this info on to the rest of the group. I am a gin drinker. I don't like the very dry gin like Beefeater, so if you are a dry drinker you might want to move on. 

If you like the T and Tonic then these are some Gins for you. 


Plymouth Gin, regular strength. This is a great Gin, smooth and goes very well with the lime. Overall this is my #1 Gin. 

Tower of London- Just got one of these for the birthday. This is also a great Gin. Not as much flavor as the Plymouth. Think of Iceberg Vodka in Gin form.


----------



## ChiTwnSmoke (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a vodka drinker, but used to be a BIG gin drinker, so thanks....I may start drinking some gin again. Good gin is GOOD...real good...

Brett


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah, gin. A fine drink.

My favoritie way is on the rocks.
Second, a splash of tonic and a lime.
Interestingly i am not fond of gin with a cigar -- but then i don't like to mix alcohol and cigars much anyway -- water of coffee i find best.

I have never tried Plymouth or Tower of London. Will have to pick up a fith next trip to the liquor store. Thanks for the tip.

Ever try Brokers? This is by far my favorite gin on the rocks.
http://www.brokersgin.com/home.htm

_______
rm


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm not a big gin drinker, but I do drink it once in a while, mostly in the summer. *Bombay Sapphire *  is my go to gin if that's what I'm drinking.

GoatLocker


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Goat, you will like these 2 as well if you are a fan of the bombay. 

Thanks Roger, I will keep an eye out for some of that next time I am in the store.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I am definately with the Goat on this one. I love Bombay. however, I also do not drink gin and tonics with a cigar. For me they just don't hit it off!

T


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I like Bombay too - you might also try Tanqueray 10. I usually drink gin in a martini when I'm having a cigar, and come to think of it, I don't usually have the two of them together so much as I drink the martini first because I drink them straight up and I like the martini cold. Funny thing, as much as I like gin and tonics, I can't ever remember having one with a cigar.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Not a gin drinker but my wife likes it occasianally so I'll pass this info on to her. Thanks for the recomendations.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

The only gin I have found that I like is the Bombay Sapphire, but then I haven't tried a whole lot of them. I used to like gin and tonics but have completely lost my taste for them. I do really like a Bombay Sapphire martini but I agree that it doesn't work well with cigars.

Only one post away from my first bunch of bananas!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My fav. GNT with some fresh lime goes with anything espec. with a fine woman and even a fair cigar.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Bombay Sapphire for me as well. I don't drink a lot of Gin, but every once in a while I like to have a few Sapphire 7's.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Funnymantrip said:


> If you like the T and Tonic then these are some Gins for you.
> 
> Plymouth Gin, regular strength.
> Tower of London-


Drat Fman -- i can not find either of these in Portland.
There is a slot for the Plymouth on one shelf in the 5 liquor stores i checked and it has been empty every time i go back.

:c

_____
rm


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Keep your eyes out Roger. When you find it you will like it.


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I'm not a big gin drinker, but I do drink it once in a while, mostly in the summer. *Bombay Sapphire *  is my go to gin if that's what I'm drinking.
> 
> GoatLocker


Dont know why, but a Bombay Sapphire martini and a few olives is PERFECT w/ a Bolivar GIGANTES


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

One man's opinon from: http://www.monkfishandbananas.blogspot.com/
Kind of humourous for a Brit, i thought.
-----------------------------------------------
The perfect Gin & Tonic
Read this - it's important. If it's late and you've just come home from a shift behind the bar in a crappy English pub then definitely read this. It could save your life...

Put a plain highball glass in your freezer for twenty minutes or so. This is a bit anal and not essential (you are not making a Martini and you are going to put ice in the drink) but it does make a difference that might just get you laid. A G&T must be cold. Do not use a wine glass if you can help it (spotty bar staff take note) and under no circumstances use a whisky tumbler or shot glass; they're not big enough (hell, they're only just big enough for whisky). Me, I use a beer glass but then I've been doing this a long time and I wouldn't recommend it for beginners. If all you've got is a coffee mug (if, say, you're sailing or stuck in a caravan or something) then go ahead, but for pity's sake get you're shit together and don't let it happen again.

First no brainer - make sure you've got some ice made. Proper cubes and not star shapes or Mickey Mouse shapes. If not, bloody go out and get some. If you absolutely can't get any ice then forget it. Have a scotch instead.

Next, Gin. You need London* dry gin. YOU CANNOT MAKE A DECENT G&T WITH PLYMOUTH GIN. IT'S TOO SWEET (see instructions for pink gin). You can use Tanqueray, Bombay Sapphire, Beefeater or whatever, but if you want to feel good about yourself use one of the Gs, Gordons or Gilbeys. Get export strength if you can afford it (40% +) but most gin you can buy will be 37.5%. Me, I use supermarket brand gin but then I've been doing this a long time and I'll admit you don't get the pukka Maharaja's cocktail party experience at a fiver a litre. Put a double measure and a bit for luck into your chilled glass over a freshly cut slice of lime. If you've only got lemon then use it, but when you serve the drink do remember to apologise for the lack of lime.

Second no brainer - get some limes. They don't cost much more than lemons and all supermarkets stock them. Do not be tempted to use a slice of each in the hope that it will look fancy or artistic. Your friends/customers will think you are a ponce and it is simply not done, old sport.

Put ice in the glass. One or two cubes is not enough. Three or four cubes is plenty but don't overfill the glass with ice even if you are a helpless American. The ice needs room to "*****". It should not set into the kind of enormous block that would sink a ship.

Get some Schweppes tonic water if you can. They don't pay me to say it's the best, it just is. It needs to be refridgerated and as fresh, i.e. fizzy, as possible. If you serve a flat G&T and your guest kicks you very hard between the legs, well it's less than you deserve. You can use supermarket tonic if you're on a tight budget because some of them aren't bad, but don't buy huge bottles because they go flat very quickly**. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WHATSOEVER ARE YOU PERMITTED TO PUT LOW CALORIE OR "DIET" TONIC WATER IN A G&T, (or in anything else for that matter) unless you are a chronic, and I mean chronic, diabetic. If anybody asks you for a low-cal tonic then leave out the gin - it's hardly likely that an arsehole like that would know the difference. Fill the glass to within a half inch of the brim. There should be room for the ice to float and the bubbles to pop but no spillage between bar and table. With practice you can pour the tonic in such a way that the drink mixes without the need to swizzle.

With gin & tonic the first one, as they say, doesn't touch the sides, so be prepared to very quickly make some more . Gin & tonic is a classic, if not the classic, long drink. It is a remnant of empire, like kedgeree or chicken curry. It was originally a guard against malaria due to the quinine bark used to make the tonic water, but nobody gives a monkey's arse about that now. It's just class in a glass, either as a refreshing aperitif, a midday cooler or an all-day crutch. Do it properly and the rewards are infinite. Serve it badly - shoddy, flat, warm and weak - and you're just boozing, so you might as well just sit in the middle of the road and neck a bottle of cheap vodka, you bloody peasant.

*London gin doesn't have to be made in London. It's the recipe that counts - dry, crisp and not herby-sweet. Plymouth gin is still only made in Plymouth, however, and while it is essential kit for a decent pinkers, it's a bit too full for the ultimate refreshment described above.
** There is a (scientific) theory that you can preserve the efferfescence of an opened plastic bottle of tonic water by squeezing most of the air out before you but it back in the fridge. Me, I think life's too short. Buy smaller (1 litre max) bottles, or use single shot, glass pub bottles with a crown cap.

_____
rm


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bloody 'ell, the chap knows whereof he spoketh


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

If you are still boycotting the French ignore this suggestion. Citadelle Gin. Has 19 botanicals in it. Very fragrant and flavorful gin. Frank B


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Love the G&T post Roger. That type of obsessive/compulsive anal retentive behavior is what really makes one enjoy their vices. Figuring out how to get the most enjoyment out of my cigars is why I am on all these boards all the time.

Gin: I buy Sapphire. There could be better out there, if there is I don't want to know about it.. The first time I swayed from a Vodka Martini to a Gin one I asked for top shelf and the tender poured Sapphire. If I get the 750 for under $20 usually and since I drink whisky most of the time it lasts me a year.
I make my martinis both ways; Gin or Vodka, with a bit of vermouth & Olives. All the other shit that gets called a martini is assinine. I use Grey Goose for the Vodka ones, but once my last 5th of it is gone I am going to switch to a non-frog vodka. Might try Shaker's.

-Matt-


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Roger Miller" said:


> One man's opinon from: http://www.monkfishandbananas.blogspot.com/
> Kind of humourous for a Brit, i thought.
> -----------------------------------------------
> The perfect Gin & Tonic
> ...





txmatt said:


> All the other shit that gets called a martini is assinine.


I swear to God, you two have stolen the words from my father's mouth.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I make my martinis both ways; Gin or Vodka, with a bit of vermouth & Olives. All the other shit that gets called a martini is assinine. Matt-


Hear here!

_____
rm


----------

